
Show HN: isEven API – tell if a number is even SaaS - tannercollin
https://isevenapi.xyz/
======
ecaron
This would be much easier to adopt if there was an NPM package or Rubygem to
simplify our company's integration with their platform.

------
nivertech
I'd rather pay with with utility isEvenCoins, rather than with USD.

Also, our entire stack is GraphQL-based, so we must have a GraphQL API
according to this schema:

    
    
        schema {
          query: Query
          mutation: Mutation
          subscription: Subscription
        }
        
        type Query {
          balance: Int!
          isEven(input: isEvenInput!): isEvenPayload!  
        }
        
        type Mutation {
          depositCoins(amount: Int!): DepositPayload!  
          withdrawCoins(amount: Int!): WithdrawPayload!
        }
        
        type Subscription {
          coinsDeposited: Int!
          coinsWithdrawn: Int!
          coinsSpent: Int!
        }
        
        input isEvenInput {
          number: Int!
          gas: Int!
        }
        
        type isEvenPayload {
          result: bool
          balanceLeft: Int!
          isError: bool!
          errMsg: String
        }
        
        type DepositPayload {
          newBalance: Int!
          isError: bool!
          errMsg: String
        }
        
        type WithdrawPayload {
          newBalance: Int!
          isError: bool!
          errMsg: String
        }

~~~
tannercollin
Beautiful! We'll begin work on this as soon as we finish planetzero's idea,
the isBool API.

------
LukeBMM
I think you need a dashboard with animated graphs (preferably in bright colors
on a dark background with thin text that has just enough color contrast to
indicate that there's text there at all) to help track KPIs. With push
notifications if even/odd distributions veer outside of a user-defined
threshold, which is cunningly defined as an index value with a more impressive
sounding name and handy three letter abbreviation.

That should really help distinguish yourself in this hotly contested market
space.

~~~
tannercollin
Excellent idea, this will be our first milestone after we raise our seed
round!

------
tannercollin
I got tired of seeing programmers struggle to tell if a given number is even,
so I built this solution.

You can see an example here: [https://github.com/BraydonKains/is-
even/blob/master/python.m...](https://github.com/BraydonKains/is-
even/blob/master/python.md#iseven-api)

I'll be around for questions!

~~~
panchicore3
They were being fired for not knowing it so your contribution to society is
legit.

------
gitgud
It's scary how convincing this is, kind of like an SNL skit which is too
real...

------
ultrarunner
It appears that the API is unversioned, which concerns me as my company is
very future-looking and will need to support numbers as they modernize. How
will you handle version migrations?

------
Dicey84
This is much more practical than learning maths.

Hopefully, it has support for imperial numbers one day

------
jitendrakkkk
I am fine as long as the ads in api response are not personalized.

------
throw03172019
Joke or not. This will look great on a resume. :)

------
enos_feedler
productization of everything

------
planetzero
I will be looking forward to your next project: isBool

